# Match today!



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have a fun match today and tomorrow. I am showing Layla in Open A (UKC and AKC) Sat and Sun. We are looking for our last U-CDX leg in a couple of weeks and the match is at the same location! I could not pass up this opportunity!

Sun I will show Layla in Conformation. I will also be showing a Smooth Collie Bitch in Conformation.

Wish us luck! We should get some good practice in!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope you have a spectacular show and lots of fun too!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yay for a fun match! Now, knock 'em dead. (no such thing as a "fun" match  )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

best of luck to you! Remember to have lots of fun while you're at it!!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Best of luck


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Today went pretty well, especially since I'm sick with a sore throat and head cold.

Layla had a nice Open A run through until she didn't drop on my signal. But the judge stopped me and told me that she has beautiful heeling. I love receiving that comment.  In UKC Open, Layla redeemed herself by placing 2nd out of 11 dogs. First and third places were also Goldens. The judge said to the other exhibitors,"Look, even in fun matches, the Goldens win!" But, fourth place was not a Golden because there were no more left in the class. 

Tomorrow we have AKC Open and Conformation. And I get to show a Smooth Collie Bitch for the first time. We'll see how it goes!

Emily


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations..and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been sick, so sorry for the late update.

Sunday went pretty well. Layla would have had a 195 in Open but whacked the broad jump boards. We placed 4th. She had a blast in the Conformation ring. It was cookie party time. We went BOB and G1 (I probably shouldn't mention I was the only Sporting dog ). Layla made the judge laugh when all four paws came off the ground when she spun around after the down and back. 

I also showed Ryleigh, my friend's Smooth Collie bitch for the first time. That was alot of fun. I am still learning, as I have never shown a collie before. We went OS but I am still learning her quirks. She does move like a dream.

So, despite the fact that I left the match with almost no voice, I would say it was a productive weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great weekend!! I'm glad you had fun. Now you need mucinex and rest!


----------

